# Dry kool bloom usage



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 18, 2009)

In a flood and drain hydro system when,in flowering ,would one start using the dry GH kool bloom as an additive to the regular nutrient solution? Is the last three weeks before the flush a good time to start?Or wait until there is only two weeks of flower left.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 19, 2009)

as an add on to regular nutrients correct?


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 20, 2009)

cool thank you.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 20, 2009)

i get your ratio anyways.my girls get over 500-600ppm they want to claw. res change today,day #35 12/12,i'll add in with my maxi bloom. it just seems that with my tap water the maxi bloom is really strong. maybe i had ph ,not nutrient,problems on my first hydro attempt and they can take more nute. time will tell.my new meter is what i needed.is a ph of 5.5 the best for absorbing nutrients?


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 20, 2009)

thanx.adjusting new now.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

i found this thread just browsing round.  anyone else see anythin strange? is was he/she talkin to himself? lol


----------



## nvthis (Jul 11, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i found this thread just browsing round.  anyone else see anythin strange? is was he/she talkin to himself? lol



Or somebody came back and deleted their responses.


----------

